# Winter Scene



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I wish to start on a N scale winter scene that sould be completed just in time for Christmas. What materials should I use? I heard plaster, will that work as snow? Steps that I should take? I am thinking of painting the whole layout with earth color, then cover it with some type of material to simulate snow. Those who have experience with a winter scene. Please share it.

Thank you!
Brandon


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Baking soda makes pretty realistic "snow", but after enduring the winter we just had in Michigan there is no way on earth I could possibly create a winter scene on purpose.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I saw this in another post by Old Hobo...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandsceni.../SoftFlakeSnow


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got to watch, the baking soda will react with certain materials.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

baking soda...not recommended for long term scenes...the chrome on this Ford was gone after two years, and I only had it covered for a few minutes...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Like I said earlier, baking soda isn't the way to go!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

shaygetz;273495
baking soda...not recommended for long term scenes...the chrome on this Ford was gone after two years said:


> http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p96/1shaygetz/snow.jpg[/IMG]


Uhhh, that be a 61 Chevy.....


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

Woodland Scenics:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWKuKOd7Npw&list=PL5A6D49DC1E251555&index=9


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

It's long term, so no baking soda


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

...and just a light snowfall, don't have to be a blizzard

Thank you
Brandon


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Fire21 said:


> Uhhh, that be a 61 Chevy.....


Rivet counter... :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

"Rivet counter" Ha! Could be a Mississippi Cadillac.


----------

